# Texas Rib Rangers!!!



## monty3777 (Jun 19, 2008)

I am helping in my first comp next week - Marshalltown, IA. I want to gain some experience before my team's first comp in August. The coordinator hooked me up with Texas Rib Rangers    

Can't wait!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW, you couldn't ask for more there. Excellent comp team and very successful sauce business as well. Bill Milroy and his wife Barb are a great twosome to gain knowledge from. Good Luck!!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW.

Nice hookup.

All the best to you and your comp!!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 19, 2008)

The Texas Rib Rangers BBQ Class was the first BBQ class I ever took.  It was held at Dave Klose's facility in Houston.  Bill and Barb are very nice people.  Barb makes some great desserts.  I hope you like brown sugar, butter, and pineapple juice!

Working with both of them at an actual competition should be a great experience.  Be sure to report back on the experience with pictures if he'll let you take them.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 19, 2008)

Good job getting hooked up with Bill. His spicy Sauce is the favorite of the entire clan.  Has put some folding money in the wallet when used as a rib glaze with a little honey or maple syrup added back when we was comp cooking.  My old pal Big Dave mixes it with a little pineapple juice and honey and uses it for a chicken glaze.  The boy nearly always comes up with a super fine chicken.  Sure Bill will give you some great tips on how to use it. 

bigwheel


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Good luck Monty!  8)


----------



## monty3777 (Jun 19, 2008)

Is there something I should be doing to thank them? Is it expected that I will show up with beer? 

or some K.C. Masterpiece BBQ sauce?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 19, 2008)

dood, ask them what they want you to bring and do dat.
Then, very quietly, take notes of everything they do and report
back here Sunday morning.


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 19, 2008)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> dood, ask them what they want you to bring and do dat.
> Then, very quietly, take notes of everything they do and report
> back here Sunday morning.


Notes and pics.  
We won't tell.


----------



## zilla (Jun 19, 2008)

I met those folks at the Royal last year. They came by when they saw our Texas Flag flying high just to say hello and let me tell you they are some fine people right there. Have fun!   

Z


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 19, 2008)

Another word of advice...don't get in Bill's way, it takes a while for something that big to come to a stop.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 20, 2008)

I dont think Bill drinks..so I would forget the beer. Bring some food. Anything but bbq. 

bigwheel




			
				monty3777 said:
			
		

> Is there something I should be doing to thank them? Is it expected that I will show up with beer?
> 
> or some K.C. Masterpiece BBQ sauce?


----------

